# St Augustine surf fishing



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

My family and I will be in St.Augustine in a few weeks and I was wondering how the fishing is in the surf right now.Any suggestions on where to fish would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

*St.Augustine advice?*

Has anyone fished St Augustine lately.I was just wondering if anything was biting in the surf?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Man, can't believe you haven't received an answer yet. There are a few on here that fish from Amelia Island (North of Jacksonville) all the way down to Ponce Inlet by Daytona. Several fish in the Punta Verde to Matanzas Inlet area. Hopefully, someone will chime in.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

I will be in st. augustine in mid july and had planned to fish the matanzas inlet as I will be in cresent beach which is just south of st.augustine.
I Hope they are biting as well.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

I caught a nice whiting and bluefish on my trip using cutbait.
MMMMM Good eating .


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Steve Dupree said:


> My family and I will be in St.Augustine in a few weeks and I was wondering how the fishing is in the surf right now.Any suggestions on where to fish would be appreciated.


Steve,

This time of year the fishing is "spotty", but you could catch Pompano, Whiting, Reds, Blues in the surf using fresh shrimp, clams or sand fleas. You might catch a shark or Tarpon in the surf using a Mullet or Whiting head.

Your best source for information is in the Northeast Florida Fishing Reports section of floridasurffishing.com


----------

